# Pamācības >  Iesācējiem

## Jurkins

Nejauši meklēdams infu par balansēto strāvas spoguli (vai velns viņu zina, kā ir latviski), uzgāju šito saitiņu - http://www.profelectro.info/Uploads/...currentsrcramp.
I pašam interesanti paskatīties.

----------


## GTC

Labs! Ļoti uzskatāmi parādīts.
Paldies par linku.  :: 

G.

----------

